
JS is a mess: List of JavaScript and web tools - guillaumec
https://guillaumechereau.github.io/js-is-a-mess/
======
lioeters
These are useful open-source tools, many of which are well-written, well-
tested, and well-documented. The title does not do them justice.

~~~
guillaumec
Author here: the title wasn't supposed to reflect on the quality of the
libraries, but on the difficulty to follow on the development of javascript
dev. I have a background in C, where things have been more or less the same
for decades.

~~~
lioeters
Oops, I apologize for the curt comment, I misunderstood the intention of the
title and might have reacted emotionally. I often come across
articles/comments about how JavaScript is a "terrible language", the ecosystem
is a "mess", it cannot be used for enterprise, etc. Some are valid arguments
and I agree more or less, but so much of them are subjective, negative
attacks. So I had this context in mind when I saw the title.

I really like the simple, clean design and functionality of the site (looks
like Material UI..?). The list includes many/most of the major tools that I
use or have used in the past, and I think the list is useful as a reference.

It must have been just the word "mess" that I reacted to: looking at the list
of libraries and tools, my feeling/experience is that each of them is
respectable and organized - the opposite of a mess, at least in my mind - like
a constellation of familiar stars.

So, thank you for sharing your work, I just wanted to give my first impression
of the title.

